# best portrait lens for EOS 400?



## qwertyjjj (Mar 17, 2013)

Am wondering what the best portrait lens would be for a Canon EOS 400?
I like to do a lot of shots with background blur so I'm guessing something with a low aperture setting?
I have a 70-300mm telephoto and then the standard EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 II


----------



## jaomul (Mar 17, 2013)

A sigma 50mm f1.4 or canon Ef 50 f1.4 or if budget is less a canon EF 50 f1.8 are all good portrait lenses for your camera


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 17, 2013)

135L f/2
Tack sharp lens.


----------



## samfoster (Mar 23, 2013)

bower, sangyam, bell&howell, rokinon et al.. 85 MM F1.4 Manual. They are all effectively the same lens and range from $299 to $400 so shop around. It is all manual so you have to set the aperture on the lens it will not register on the camera.

I also use my 90MM Tamron F2.8 Macro for Portraits fairly regularly and a Canon 135 F2.8 SF, though I typically fall back to the 90.  I know they're long for a crop sensor, but great if you want a tight headshot and not have to be in your models face.


----------

